
Uber’s Bundles - yarapavan
https://stratechery.com/2018/ubers-bundles/
======
yarapavan
During rush hour, it is very inefficient for a one-tonne hulk of metal to take
one person 10 blocks…We’re able to shape behaviour in a way that’s a win for
the user. It’s a win for the city. Short-term financially, maybe it’s not a
win for us, but strategically long term we think that is exactly where we want
to head…

We are willing to trade off short-term per-unit economics for long-term higher
engagement…I’ve found in my career that engagement over the long term wins
wars and sometimes it’s worth it to lose battles in order to win wars.

